# lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!



## Pcler (18. Juli 2012)

*lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!*

Hallo,
Seit gestern funktioniert mein lan nichtmehr. Hab mir was heruntergeladen, da gings sxhon sehr langsam und jetzt gar nicht mehr . Es steht unten im Netzwerkcenter nicht identofiziertes Netzwerk oder sowas... Habe schon alles probiert und schon stunden am Handy in google nach lösungen gescuht, aber nichts gefunden... Wisst ihr da was?
Lg


----------



## robbe (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!!!!!  HILFE!!!!!!*

Hm, würd als erstes mal den Router neustarten und dann eventuell die Lantreiber neu installieren, anderes Kabel probieren, anderen Port am Router probieren.


----------



## Pcler (18. Juli 2012)

Alles gemacht auser treiber neu... Ich werde es probieren


----------



## robbe (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!!!!!  HILFE!!!!!!*

Hast du mal nen anderen Rechner ans Kabel gehängt?


----------



## Pcler (18. Juli 2012)

Nein,aber ich kanns mal mi meinem laptop probieren... Wäre richth schlecht wenn das Kabel kaputt wäre, weil es ist ein richtiger aufwand ein neues Kabel zu verlegen....

Mein Laptop erkennt des kabel nichtmal :O
Edit: und n anderes kabel erkennt mein pc ( der desktop) nicht
Edit: mach grad ne Systemwiederherstellung auf den 16.7...... Vlt hilft des was

Edit2: er is ferig, aber es geht immer noch nicht.....


----------



## Emerald Flint (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!!!!!  HILFE!!!!!!*

sag uns mal wo dein router steht und was du da wie für ein kabel verlegt hasst (länge, im kabelkanal, etc) sind die kontakte am kabel oxidiert?

wenn du einen lapop hasst surfe leiber mit dem als mit dem handy^^

wenn du das funktionierende kabel einsteckst leuchten am anschluss hinten am mainboard die leuchtdioden des ethernetanschlusses?

ansonsten kann sich auch einfach dein heimnetz im rechner verabschiedet haben und du musst es nur wieder auf heimnetzwerk einstellen. nciht indentifiziertes netzwerk müsste bedeuten das er was gefunden hat also zumindest bis zum router kommt. nun is die frage ob der router noch kontakt zum inet hat (das siehst ja in der regel ob die dsl diode leuchtet)

systemwiederherstellung kann auch mehr schaden als retten und sollte nur gemacht werden wenn win sich ncihtmehr starten lässt

sofern dunix am system verändert hasst tippe ichertmal auf treiber kenflikt oder die hardware. wäre ja möglich das sich der switch im router verabschiedet hat. was für einen router hasst du denn und kommst über das kabel auf dessen oberfläche (router ip)

habe leichte probleme dem zu folgen was du schon getestet hasst kannst das mal strukturiert und bissel verständlicher wiedergeben


----------



## Pcler (18. Juli 2012)

Habe einen Speedport W 722V. Verbindung zum inet ist auch da. Er sagt ein nicht identifiziertes öffentliches netzwerk... Wie kann man das auf heimnetzwerk machen? Soll ich einen Screenshot von dem netzwerkcenter machen?
Edit:Mein router steht im wohnzimmer, gegenüber von meinem zimmer. Die Dioden leuchten auch bei dem kaputten Kabel.


----------



## Kotor (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!!!!!  HILFE!!!!!!*

Hi,

könntest auch versuchen deine Netzwerkkarte (schätze mal onboard) im Geräte Manager zu deaktivieren und eigentlich gleich danach wieder zu aktivieren. Weißt du welche IP adresse dein PC mal hatte bzw. in welcher Range. 192.168.0.x 
Vergib eine fixe IP und schau was dann passiert.

viel glück


----------



## Pcler (18. Juli 2012)

Ok probier es mal


----------



## Kotor (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!!!!!  HILFE!!!!!!*

... oder das was ich als allererstes machen würd 

PC runterfahren
Modem/Router (Speedport) ausstecken
... eine rauchen gehen
... Modem einschalten
... ein Bier holen
... PC einschalten

Ok sry - natürlich nur wenn erwachsen !!!


----------



## Pcler (18. Juli 2012)

Jo mach ich dann ma... Geh dann kurz kippen holn


----------



## Klutten (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!*

Noch so ein Erguss im Threadtitel und ich vergesse mich ...Forenregeln ahoi!



> !!!!  HILFE!!!!!!



Im Übrigen gibt es den "Bearbeiten"-Button. Der erspart uns allen Doppelposts! Danke.


----------



## Pcler (18. Juli 2012)

Aso, sry


Edit: Das geht auch nicht... Das mit dem router

Edit: hier ein.paar bilder


----------



## Emerald Flint (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Noch so ein Erguss im Threadtitel und ich vergesse mich ...Forenregeln ahoi!
> 
> 
> 
> Im Übrigen gibt es den "Bearbeiten"-Button. Der erspart uns allen Doppelposts! Danke.


 
geht so in richtung es ird kein internet mehr geliefert^^

on topic das mit denpics hat nicht geklappt und du musst das immer so sehen viele überfliegen meist nur den thread oder die letzten posts und obwohl ich heute mittag alles gelesen ahbe weiß i nu schonwieder cnihts mit "das geht auch nciht..das mit dem router" anzufangen

--

leuchten die dioden auch an deiner netzwerkkarte am rechner wenn egal welches kabel drinsteckt.

immo vermute ich ncoh das du nur aus dem öffentlichen ein heimnetzwerk machen musst und dann alles wieder in butter ist. wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe musst nur in der taskleiste unten rechts auf netzerk gehen das netzwerk und freigabecenter öffnen dann links auf aktive netzwerke anzeigen auf das unbekannte netzwerk gehen und heimnetzwerk auswählen

kurze erklärung: die dsl diode leuchtet am router, auch dessen switch schient nciht defect zu sein. sollte auch deine netzwerkkarte nciht defect sein ist es rein ein softwareprob aber das werden wir dannsehen.

---

PS das mit dem bier holen ist egal ob der TE erwachsen ist solange da nciht steht bier trinken^^ ne kühle flasche im nacken bringt manchmal wunder zumindest wennman mal nen sommer hat und nciht sowas wie wir hier


----------



## Pcler (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!*

ok also: hab mal versucht es zu einem Heimnetzwerk zu machen, aber es ist immer noch nicht identifiziert... siehe fotos

Bild: ddfi0j6c.jpg - abload.de

Bild: dfwwludg.jpg - abload.de

Bild: sflguz5.jpg - abload.de

Wie soll ich was konfiguieren!? :O


----------



## Emerald Flint (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!*

vermute einfach mal das deine netzwerkkarte eine ip aus der falschen range hat und somit keine verbindung zum router aufbaut. die sprechen quasi immo aneinander vorbei und keinr hört dem anderen zu

ansonsten hat jemand in einem anderen Thread mal XP TCP/IP Repair zum Download auf Freeware.de vorgeshclagen und dem TE erstmal damit helfen können

wenn du im netzwerk und freigabecenter bist und rechts au lan klickst müsste es so aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenndu dort bei ipv4 auf eigenschaften gehst sollte es so aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn es bei dir anders ist poste mal bilder. dafür einfach irfanview installieren oben rechts die DRUCK taste betätigen, irfanview starten dort STRG+V drücken, den wichtigen ausschnitt ausschneiden.
irfanview erneut starten und dort wieder mit STRG+V einfügen und abspeichern(vorzugsweise auf dem destop oder einem anderen ort den du wiederfindest^^)

die eigenschaften des routers siehst iim anhang nachdem er gefunden wurde


----------



## Pcler (19. Juli 2012)

Hä? Wo finde ich den rourer?

Was ich halt komisch finde ist, dass des andere Kabel funktioniert..


----------



## Emerald Flint (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!*

ich vermute du meisnt im win oder wie du den router ansteuern kannst nicht wo er physikalisch steht

gib in deinem browser https://speedport.ip oder http://192.168.2.1 ein und du kommst auf den router wenn du vorher deinen rechner mit ethernetkabel mit ihm verbunden hasst

nun wenn das andere kabel funzt ist das erste wohl über den jordan. wenn du das ergebnis verifizieren kannst und nun mit dem ersatzkabel auch internet hasst ist dein problem gefunden und du kannst dich an die lösung machen und ien neues kabel verlegen wenn nciht ist das was ich oben im post an bildern habe bei dir genauso?


----------



## Pcler (19. Juli 2012)

Hab das Problem gefunden!! 
Als ich damals das lan kabel verlegt hab, hat das kabel nicht gereicht und deshalb hab ich n verbindungsstück "installiert". Und das hat n wackelkontakt


----------



## Emerald Flint (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: lan geht plötzlich nichtmehr!*



Pcler schrieb:


> Hab das Problem gefunden!!
> Als ich damals das lan kabel verlegt hab, hat das kabel nicht gereicht und deshalb hab ich n verbindungsstück "installiert". Und das hat n wackelkontakt


 
werde mir angewöhnen next time direkt nachzufragen ob Ethernetkabel gestückelt sind, auf irgendeine art und weise mit einander verbunden sind die nur als provisorium durchgeht (z.b. lötstelle^^)

darf ich raten du hasst das provisorium so ergänzt (womöglich mit panzertape) das der wackelkontakt erstmal weg ist^^

an deiner stelle würde ich mir ein patchpanel kaufen ein LSA werkzeug dazu und es einmal vernünftig machen bevor du in ein paar jahren das gleiche prob hasst und dich ncihtmehr an das provisorium erinnerst.

freut mich das du das prob behoben hasst nur konnte hier niemand davon ausgehen


----------



## Pcler (22. Juli 2012)

Danke für eure Hilfe^^


----------

